# TUNA TRIP!!!



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

I met some really great guys here on the forum that took me out about 25 miles 3 weeks ago. They put me on the tuna! Tuna are just fun to catch, they were allaround 20 pounds. We also got some AJs, lane snapper, shark, chicken dolphin, bonita, kings, remoras. I couldn't believe the size of the steaks I was cutting off those tuna!


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

You cant get much better than that from the fine folks on this forum, great looking tuna you caught. Im sure they will taste even better on the grill.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Glad to see more BFT are coming in. 

Nice haul by the way.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks for the report......nice mess of fish you got there!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Very cool. Looks like a good catch.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice catch :clap


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Those are some stud blackfins. Great job


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Good deal. Trolling or chumming?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job! nice mess of fish...some good eats right there...


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

A.H. - nice haul of fish there. What make of catamaran is your friend's boat? 

BTW - who got stuck with the sushi detail?










Catch


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Its a 26'Glacier Bay, Awesome boat!! No sushi this time.



> *CATCH-ALL (11/1/2009)*A.H. - nice haul of fish there. What make of catamaran is your friend's boat?
> 
> BTW - who got stuck with the sushi detail?
> 
> ...


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice haul!



Those Glacier Bays are nice boats, very stable to fish off.



Did ya'll chunk em up or troll?



Keep the reports coming.....


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

:bowdown AWESOME CATCH :bowdown


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I will NOT make a red snapper joke ... too easy. 

Nice catch - some folks diss the blackfins as "fishy" but I honestly can't tell the difference from YFTif they are bled properly.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch you should try those as shashimee (don't know if that is spelled right) pretty tasty we make it with YFT and Wahoo out here all the time.


----------



## firerave (Nov 10, 2009)

Very Very Nice!! Looks like you had a great day. I went to South Florida this past weekend and couldnt do a thing. Winds were very strong. Looks like you had a fun time.


----------

